# marketing idea - offering a discount on printing for customers add your logo



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

i will be doing shirts and jerseys for paintball teams and i was wanting some of your guys oppion. what if i offer a discount like maybe 10% of something like that to put my logo on their shirts or jersey.

has anyone tried this before. do you think there are any cons to this idea?


thanks


----------



## airraidapparel (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: marketing idea*

I re-tag all of my shirts with my own logo (for custom made 1-off's) and I don't offer any kind of discount. People actually respond to it very well because it gives a unique or custom feel to their order. Adding your logo to the outside might be a bit of a different story, but I'd ask if it was okay before offering a discount; because they probably won't mind and you won't have to take a hit on your profits.

Hope that helps!

Drew


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: marketing idea*



airraidapparel said:


> I re-tag all of my shirts with my own logo (for custom made 1-off's) and I don't offer any kind of discount. People actually respond to it very well because it gives a unique or custom feel to their order. Adding your logo to the outside might be a bit of a different story, but I'd ask if it was okay before offering a discount; because they probably won't mind and you won't have to take a hit on your profits.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Drew


i dont think i explaned that well. the shirts would be for teams that want team shirts. i would ask them first of course. i was thinking it was a way to get my name on there stuff without offering every team with a sponsorship.


----------



## airraidapparel (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: marketing idea*

In that case, I think it's a good idea. As long as your logo is somewhat unique and/or memorable, start displaying it everywhere you possibly can.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: marketing idea*

So is paintball the main direction you're heading in? I was also thinking about maybe designing a sticker that they could put on their gear. Something that wouldn't stick out too much obviously but that would be seen while in between matches.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: marketing idea*

For sports' uniforms it's a pretty accepted practice to cover them in advertising, so it seems like a good thing to offer.


----------



## laverne (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: marketing idea*

How do you retag shirts , I would like to try this, may it will bring me more business.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: marketing idea*

The 'cons' are: you will be giving the customer a chance to say "No" - which might start the thinking process, "Maybe we shouldn't buy our jerseys from this company," (you don't want to put any negative thoughts into the customer's mind when you're closing the sale) - and you'll be making 10% less on your shirts than you should be.

A small logo on the sleeve, or below the shirt collar on the back, is pretty standard on sports teams around here.


----------



## airraidapparel (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: marketing idea*



laverne said:


> How do you retag shirts , I would like to try this, may it will bring me more business.


There are a ton of ways to re-tag. Search the forums for some better ideas. I personally retag everything with vinyl because it doesn't fade and I don't have to make a screen for every size.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: marketing idea*



TripleT said:


> The 'cons' are: you will be giving the customer a chance to say "No" - which might start the thinking process, "Maybe we shouldn't buy our jerseys from this company," (you don't want to put any negative thoughts into the customer's mind when you're closing the sale) - and you'll be making 10% less on your shirts than you should be.
> 
> A small logo on the sleeve, or below the shirt collar on the back, is pretty standard on sports teams around here.


 
i was thinking about making it fairly big so it is noticeable by othwer people when they were them. i also am going to put my website under thw collor on the back . .i dont also want to just add stuff without them knowing.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: marketing idea*



tim3560 said:


> So is paintball the main direction you're heading in? I was also thinking about maybe designing a sticker that they could put on their gear. Something that wouldn't stick out too much obviously but that would be seen while in between matches.


 
already done. paintballers go ape **** over stickers.


----------



## airraidapparel (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: marketing idea*

One way to add something that's not too big but still noticeable (if you have the ability to do heat press vinyl) is use a specialty film. They've got everything from metallic flake to neon colors. Unique things stick out more than big things usually.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: marketing idea*



maddog9022 said:


> i was thinking about making it fairly big so it is noticeable by othwer people when they were them. i also am going to put my website under thw collor on the back . .i dont also want to just add stuff without them knowing.


 
I was thinking 3.5'' x 1.5'' as the logo size - but if they're OK with a website address on their back, maybe the logo isn't needed (?)


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: marketing idea*

Yea, you definitely don't want to go TOO big with the logo, or they will most likely freak. The idea is to get their help in advertising your brand without making them think you merely view them as a walking billborad. If you take that approach, they may believe that you don't value their business, and are only using them to gain more business. 

But overall, I think it's a great idea, and the website would probably be more successful than the logo, given a choice between the two. Just my opinion.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: marketing idea*

i wasn't going to make it huge but readable to someone walking by. yea i will have both loga and westsite combined.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: marketing idea*

I gotcha.  It sounds like you got it worked out pretty good. I hope everything works out for ya.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: marketing idea*

thanks i was just throwing it by you guys to see if i missed anything that could effect me negitivly or in case someone has done this before.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: marketing idea*

I am still learning about the promotional portion of the industry, most of my experience is in retail, but it sounds like you have the right idea. Good luck again.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: marketing idea*



maddog9022 said:


> i will be doing shirts and jerseys for paintball teams and i was wanting some of your guys oppion. what if i offer a discount like maybe 10% of something like that to put my logo on their shirts or jersey.
> 
> has anyone tried this before. do you think there are any cons to this idea?
> 
> ...


We've done this a few times. Usually for teams....we will apply one location free if we can put our logo on the T. They seem to like the idea, and go for it. Now for us, to offer a 2nd location its usually the front left chest or someplace small. We use a dtg printer for most of our stuff, so its pretty cheap to do.

Anyway, I like the idea of it, and always hope someone will remember our logo when then need shirts for themselves.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think customink offers this option as well. They give a discount (maybe .50c of the per shirt price) for customers that put their logo on the sleeve.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

it would be more than that probably. some percentage off. i also am probably not working with the volume they are too.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

This is how I started off advertising, but offer a $1 discount to put my logo on shirts. I made sure they knew where it was going and how big it was. You definitely do not want to put it on custom shirts without asking the customer. If I were ordering custom shirts and they came with a logo that I didn't agree to, I'd return them and demand my money back. Not saying you would do that, but it sounded like some others were suggesting this.

I don't do this much anymore because I don't need the advertising now. I have as much work as I can handle now. But yes, it's a great way to get some cheap advertising if you need it. Just make sure you do top quality work on the ones with your logo on them . Not that you don't always do quality work .


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

rusty said:


> This is how I started off advertising, but offer a $1 discount to put my logo on shirts. I made sure they knew where it was going and how big it was. You definitely do not want to put it on custom shirts without asking them customer. If I were ordering custom shirts and they came with a logo that I didn't agree to, I'd return them and demand my money back. Not saying you would do that, but it sounded like some others were suggesting this.
> 
> I don't do this much anymore because I don't need the advertising now. I have as much work as I can handle now. But yes, it's a great way to get some cheap advertising if you need it. Just make sure you do top quality work on the ones with your logo on them . Not that you don't always do quality work .


 
thanks you very much


----------



## suzette70 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: marketing idea*

I actually did this when I first started garment printing. It really worked well. I did offer a small discount which pleased the customer. I did a small accent, just my company name, right below the full back design. I didn't want to take away from their advertisement, the tshirt itself, but would like others, who may be interested, to know who printed the tshirt. Oh, also, my little boy plays football, baseball, and basketball. He has a new tshirt for every occassion, and yes, he is a walking billboard. LOL.

Suzette70


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

maddog9022 said:


> i will be doing shirts and jerseys for paintball teams and i was wanting some of your guys oppion. what if i offer a discount like maybe 10% of something like that to put my logo on their shirts or jersey.
> 
> has anyone tried this before. do you think there are any cons to this idea?
> 
> ...


Instead of offering them a discount, why don't you ask them if they are looking for any sponsors. I don't know but that just sounds better to me and more like you are intersted in what they do and not just trying to get your logo on their stuff.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

txmxikn said:


> Instead of offering them a discount, why don't you ask them if they are looking for any sponsors. I don't know but that just sounds better to me and more like you are intersted in what they do and not just trying to get your logo on their stuff.


 
i dont want to sponsor everybuddy. that makes it seem like it is a bad sponsor ship. that will turn away the better teams from becoming sponsors. i wanna keep the sponsorships kinda exclusive. that way it seems like they are more speical. there is a company that already does that and they arn't looked at as been a good sponsorship.

but if i just offer them a discount, that would get my name out and i wouldn't have to sponsor them. the sponsor teams would have more perks and bigger discounts.


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

Just because you sponsor one person or team doesn't mean you have to sponsor anyone. But it is your choice. I was just tossing out ideas. Good luck.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

txmxikn said:


> Just because you sponsor one person or team doesn't mean you have to sponsor anyone. But it is your choice. I was just tossing out ideas. Good luck.


 
thats why i made this post, to get ideas.

i will sponsor teams but they will get better discounts and more perks. i would be using offering the smaller discount to get my name out more.


----------

